# Bhe-Jei Maltese



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

I don't know about all of you, but I have used the Bhe-Jei Maltese web site for information since I first brought Tiki home. I went to it today to check on something and found that the site is being maintained "in memory of Bobbie Linden. I don't know any details and can't seem to find any, but thought some of you may be interested in this sad, sad news.

Bhe-Jei Maltese

Judi


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

That is so sad! I wonder what happened? My thoughts & prays go out to her family.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

I wonder when it happened









I also visit the site often and didn't see that; I am pretty focused on the information I am looking for when I am there though. This was the first time I saw the new intro page so I thought it had just happened. None the less, my prayers and well wishes go out to her family and friends; both human and four footed.

Judi


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

Thats horrible! I never noticed it either! I guess that is why she never contacted me when I inquired about buying a pet puppy... Im glad I didn't get mad because I would feel so bad right now...


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

That's sad to hear, I went to that site so many times when I was first doing research on Maltese. I'm glad they are still upkeeping her site in her memory, it has so much wonderful information.


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Ok, I felt horrible after this happened...

I was looking for a maltese a couple of months ago. I ran into this site and thought one of her puppies to be particularly beautiful...so I decided to call. I left a message and said that I would call back later that night. So I called, a woman answered and I asked if I could please speak to Bobbie Linden. She said that I was speaking to her daughter and that she had passed away a few onths ago and someone else was caring for her dogs. I was shocked. I went back to the website like a dumb butt and saw that it was being kept up as a tribute to her.

I felt to freaking stupid...so, I did some research. Bobbie Linden died of cancer I believe. She had been undergoing chemo for quite some time. She was like a guru of sorts in the Maltese community. Many people missed her after she passed away. She passed away late January of this year I believe. I was trying to find out who had her dogs and I was going to travel to the East to get one. I lucked out because Chanel ended up looking very similar to the Maltese that I wanted from Bobbie's site.

I really looked into this one after I made that stupid call.

Hope this helped.

~Elegant


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Thanks for the info Elegant.

Judi


----------

